# Ton verses yard



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

O.k. call me dense can someone explain ton verses yard and the size of the bucket for each and how many buckets equals??? I got two yards of salt at supplier and 2 yards from another totally different... Can you guys help me understand the difference???


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i think i even confused myself


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

*ton verses yards*

I am asking two yards of salt how many buckets how many buckets if the buckets are small and how many buckets if the bucket is large ? two scoops with a small and one scoop with a large? and if I were to get 2 ton what would that be? Thanks for your time in this...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ultra;511189 said:


> I am asking two yards of salt how many buckets how many buckets if the buckets are small and how many buckets if the bucket is large ? two scoops with a small and one scoop with a large? and if I were to get 2 ton what would that be? Thanks for your time in this...


My Supplier has 2 different size buckets for his loader. The one with red paint on it is a 1/2 ton bucket when it is loaded level. The other is a 1 ton bucket. I have always though about what happens if the salt is wet, you will end up with less salt. A few suppliers will way you as they load up your truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

How is someone going to tell you what is what when you dont say what the dimensions of the buckets are? A yard of salt weighs 2200-2500 lbs depending on moisture.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Everybodys "yard" depends on the piece of equipment. You'd have to measure cubic feet of each bucket. Are you getting different amounts from different yards and you want to know which one is giving you the better deal??


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

There are two standard sizes most suppliers use one is smaller 1/2 yard I guess and the larger is 1 yard I guess Well can you tell me what physical size a two yard bucket is?? And is a ton more than a yard and if so by how much?


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Link To salt density 

Here's another


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Here the state comes down and if you don't have a scale they check the struck capacity of the bucket and then it has to be engraved (we actually marked ours with weld bead) on the side of the bucket. Usually you get a bit more since most guys will give you a slightly heaped load.

In CT this is true for anyone who wholesales or resells bulk materials, mulch, stone, topsoil, sand, salt etc.

A yard of dry salt scooped in a bucket is usually just over a ton maybe 2200lbs.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Ultra;511206 said:


> There are two standard sizes most suppliers use one is smaller 1/2 yard I guess and the larger is 1 yard I guess Well can you tell me what physical size a two yard bucket is?? And is a ton more than a yard and if so by how much?


A cubic yard is 27 sq. ft. Imagine a wooden box that was 3' x 3' x 3'. Now fill it to the top with salt and thats a yard.

A ton of salt is less than a yard. As stated above a yard of salt will weigh over a ton depending on moisture content.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Like Flipper said......

a bucket measures volume not weight.............to know you are getting a ton you have to weigh the product...

if they are selling by the ton and not weighing your load then I would question their methods......


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Duncan90si;511286 said:


> A cubic yard is 27 sq. ft. Imagine a wooden box that was 3' x 3' x 3'. Now fill it to the top with salt and thats a yard.
> 
> A ton of salt is less than a yard. As stated above a yard of salt will weigh over a ton depending on moisture content.


I agree with this - one supplier I go to sells by the ton and the other by the yard. Dollar for dollar I feel I get more per yard than per ton.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Again here you can't sell by the ton unless you have a scale, that weighs the truck before and after loading. Only the O&G yards here have that. When I buy material from them I get weighed, loaded and weighed and then get a ticket that says the exact weight I bought.

When I get a yard of mulch its an estimate based on the bucket. The supplier doesn't want the customer to report them for shorting so they always give a bit more. Plus if you are a good customer they tend to be good to you. My mulch guy end of giving me closer to 5 yards on a normal 4 yard request.

I buy most of my salt in bulk and load and resell some so I am sure to be careful loading guys so their not short.

A funny side note I have seen guys at the mulch yard shoveling spillage from loading the truck. A lot of effort for pennys of mulch when you are getting extra anyway. I don't even bother getting out of the truck.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Duncan90si;511286 said:


> A cubic yard is 27 sq. ft.


Not to pick nits, but it's 27 CUBIC feet.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

rjfetz1;511293 said:


> I agree with this - one supplier I go to sells by the ton and the other by the yard. Dollar for dollar I feel I get more per yard than per ton.


I know given the choice, I'd rather buy it by the yard. Then it should be the same every time. To compare the two I would want to know what a DRY yard weighs and go from there.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you for your vast knowledge on the subject . It has made me understand .... Now I gotta find some around here .


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Best thing you can do Ultra is to know your container{dump body/sander} so good that it would be difficult for some operator to short change you.As previously stated,it's not hard---LxWxD---keep it all in feet---27cu.'per cubic yard,so simply divide what you get by 27---it will now be in cubic yards.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

mnormington;511331 said:


> Not to pick nits, but it's 27 CUBIC feet.


Good call, thats what I meant. My fingers and brain were momentarily not coordinating with each other.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

To purchase salt by the yard is the only way to buy in bulk. Since the moisture content of salt will increase with the humidity levels of the air. Of course when you need it it is very wet; (snowing/rain sleet)you are paying for water not salt!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ton vs yard? You're comparing apples to oranges. One is a measure of weight and the other a measure of volume. You'll need to know the size of your bucket and the characteristics of the salt (wet or dry / coarse or fine). It's entirely possible that you would get two yards of salt at different times from the same source or from different sources (which is what you did), each weighing different much differently.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

According to fisher v box owners manual 1 yd. =

fine salt: 2,025Lbs. dry
coarse salt: 1,431Lbs. dry
Now, add a little moisture to it, (or alot)....


----------

